# Starting a church?



## Coram Deo (Feb 10, 2007)

Just curious, I was having a conversion with a missionary friend of mine and we were getting into church planting... I mentioned church covenanting together as a outstart of a church starting or it will not be a church.. I mentioned old testament passages but are there any new testament passages regarding covenanting together as a church to start a church. Some other questions I have are...

1. How many people would be required, scripturally for a church to start?
2. Besides the fact that the scripture norm is for churches to send out to plant churches, what other requirements are there in scripture to be a formal church?

Michael


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 10, 2007)

We are in the midst of church planting.

Church planting is exceedingly laborious, hard and will test your faith.

Satan does not want churches planted anywhere that hold to the true Gospl of Christ, and who worship the One True God in the manner that he requires.

So put your battle armour on.

With that in mind, how big was Adam's church? (2?) Or for that matter, how big was Noah's church? (8 people) Or, Jesus Christ? Christ, for example, has 12 people in his church plant (so to speak being practical in this regard) and one of the them is the son of perdition!) Size is not what counts.

It really depends upon the work that one has to go into a church plant, resources, and such, assuming one is called to do it. Our church plant here is very hard. We have a small church, and yet, even in the midst of a small church we have all the problems that a big church has (all us sinners!) as well as having the problem of following the Regulative Principle in a world that hates it, and being Reformed which is on the other side of the popularity scale. Everythimg militates against us in every way.

So what do we do? We will be faithful, and pray, and seek God, and see what HE will do in our midst. 

He never promises to build "OUR church", just "HIS church" and the gates of hell will not prevail against it.

Just some things to think about.

Formally, you may want to read through a Book of Church order from a founded and biblically respectable denomination. It will outline not only wha the "visible church" is (those professing the true relgion together with thier children) but ALSO what a "particular church" is in a geographic location.

Ours is at www.rpcga.org


----------

